# moving services?



## nancydong (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi everyone,
we are moving to portland from bologna in april 2014. 
am looking for a RELIABLE, good value mover.
can anyone recommend one? 
have requested quotes on several intl. mover sites but so far only 1 out of 7 got back to me. strano!

thank you in advance!

/snip


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

Are you having a Container? If that's the case I recommend you to hire a custom broker and let him do you custom clear and transportation to your house


----------

